# Generar melodia con la bocina del coche.



## pepechip (Abr 11, 2008)

Hola
Mediante un microcontrolador quisiera controlar la bocina del coche, con objeto de que esta genere algun tipo de melodia. algo como esto pi----pi-pi-pi----pi-pi. 

He estado buscando en el foro el tiempo que deve de durar cada nota

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/generar-melodias-pic-9359/

Lo que necesito es localizar varias melodias para ser reproducidas con una sola nota.

A parte de eso tambien puedo dotar al coche con 3 bocinas, cada una en un tono diferente, para crear otra melodia mas compleja.
Tambien necesito melodias para esta aplicacion utilizando 3 notas.


----------



## santiago (Abr 11, 2008)

el problema es que con una bocina tenes una sola nota no variable (creo) lo que podes hacer es programar las salidas de un pic para que te prendan en un orden ej: pip pip pippippip pip pip osea es un pulso, un intervalo de tiempo, un pulso un intervalo de tiempo,etc ajustando estas 2 variables podes generar un tren de señasles de abiitacion para la bocina , programandola segun lo que quieras 
salu2


----------



## santiago (Abr 11, 2008)

mi respuesta anterior con respecto a una repetir lo primero para comandar mas bocinas o tonos
salu2
pd uedes tener unabocina identica ala otra pero le varias el tono con un destornillador en un tornillo regulador que tienen o suelen tener en la parte superior


----------



## pepechip (Abr 12, 2008)

efectivamente como tu bien dices e es lo que pretendo hacer, pero es que yo tengo poco oido musical, y necesito que alguien me marque los tiempos que esta la bocina sonado y los tiempos que esta sin sonar, con objeto de que genere algun tipo de ritmo.

Lo mismo luego lo haria con 3 bocinas, cambiandole la frecuencia con el destornillador como tu dices.


----------



## santiago (Abr 12, 2008)

los intervalos de tiempo los saco enseguida pero el circuito es otra cosa voy a hablar con un profesor para aclararnos la duda yo quiero hacer lo mismo
salu2


----------



## Dano (Abr 12, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> los intervalos de tiempo los saco enseguida pero el circuito es otra cosa voy a hablar con un profesor para aclararnos la duda yo quiero hacer lo mismo
> salu2



Santixman: No escribas dos mensajes si lo puedes hacer en uno, usa la opción editar


----------



## santiago (Abr 12, 2008)

gracias dano perodon me equivoque por que le respondi tarde y estaba medio dormido gracias igual
salu2


----------



## pepechip (Abr 12, 2008)

El circuito con un micro es muy simple, al igual que la programacion del mismo en asembler. Cuando lo tenga desarrollado te puedo pasar el esquema y el programa.


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 12, 2008)

Que bueno tu proyecto. Si puedes, publicalo aquì.

Siempre pensé en qué bueno sería que el automovil que recoge los niños para la escuela, tuviera un pito distintivo, pues todos suenan igual y uno se confunde..

Yo una vez quise hacerlo con un relè y dos bocinas distintas. Pero no pude.
Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 13, 2008)

Otra opcion seria utilizar algun programa que me guarde en el ordenador alguna melodia, y luego esta poder verla en pantalla pero que se pueda medir el tiempo de ON y el de OFF.
Si alguno sabe de algun programa, con facilitar el nombre es suficiente, aunque si me dice donde descargarlo sera mejor.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 13, 2008)

El tema esta muy avanzado y lo que mencionan es muy interesante y atractivo. Sino veanlo por ustedes mismos.
YouTube - wzmacniacz audio na AVR

etolipoz


----------



## santiago (Abr 13, 2008)

se me ocurre como hacerlo sin micros solo con contadores le parece? es mas facil de hacer y programar
salu2


----------



## pepechip (Abr 14, 2008)

para hacerlo sin micros se pueden utilizar varios cd4017, pero con el micro el circuito sale mas pequeño y se pueden seleccionar distintas melodias.
Para hacerlo con un micro es bien facil, ya pasare el codigo ASM y HEX para que lo realizes.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 14, 2008)

En el video se escucha un WAV y creo que no es eso lo que estais diseñando.
Aunque parece ser que si que se puede reproducir ya comente algo sobre el tema de RC1 y RC1.5.

Siguiendo con las especulaciones, no seria mas facil diseñar un interprete midi, creo que ya hay algo sobre el tema, o sea pasar directamente de una partitura midi a una secuencia de notas.

Siguiendo con el tema, si en la bocina le inyectamos  una señal modulada pwm para controlar  la tension, seria factible llegar a trabajar con la bozina como si fuera un simple altavoz?
o sea que no llegue a conmutar.

Para hacer esto lo mas facil es utilizar dos patillas, una el pwm y otra para la nota y un conjunto de puertas digitales o simples transistores, o sea un ON/OFF del PWM al ritmo de cada nota, o jugar con el tris


----------



## esdimoni (Abr 14, 2008)

buenas! la verdad es que con tres notas estas un poco limitado, pero veamos que se puede hacer. Para empezar, ¿tienes pensada algún tipo de melodía en concreto?, es decir, ¿cuales son tus preferencias musicales? o ¿quieres hacerla sonar de algun modo en concreto? y a partir de ahí ver cuales son factibles de realizar.

Piensa que con una sola nota lo que realmente puedes hacer es percusión, como un tambor o un silbato igual que en la samba  o codigo morse  

con tres notas se forma un acorde y también melodias sencillas, orientame un poco sobre tus preferencias musicales y veré que puedo hacer, un saludo!


----------



## zopilote (Abr 14, 2008)

Ya doy por entendido el bicho que desean implementar, dejo de lado el sonido PWM con micros porque lo concidero una perdida de tiempo y dinero (será para otra), ahora cuando sucede si alguien quiere una bocina personalizada, le pongo esas memoria de musica que vienen en las targetas de Felicitaciones que traen unas melodias lo pongo amplificador y se lo doy. Algo barato y facil de implementar.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 14, 2008)

he sacado un pequeño ritmo, (necesitaria algunos mas). Aun no lo he pobado con la bocina.


----------



## santiago (Abr 15, 2008)

"zepilote" esa idea me paso por la cabeza (tambien se pueden usar las de los arboles de navidad) pero nos desviamos de la utilizacion de una bocina 
ahora tu problema ya esta resuelto (lo venden en casas para autos) es mecanico y tiene un motorcito con una llave multipunto acoplada osea apretas la bocina esta hace girar el motorcito que va alimentano las distintas bocinas ademas de tener una regulacion de velocidad
salu2


----------



## pepechip (Abr 16, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ahora tu problema ya esta resuelto (lo venden en casas para autos) es mecanico y tiene un motorcito con una llave multipunto acoplada osea apretas la bocina esta hace girar el motorcito que va alimentano las distintas bocinas ademas de tener una regulacion de velocidad
> salu2



Similar a eso es lo que quiero realizar pero las bocinas las controlo yo digitalmente con un micro.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 16, 2008)

Para hacer esp cpn unos cuantos 4017 te apañas.

Alguien a probado de meter la bocina directamente a un equipo de musica para ver que tal se comporta como altavoz?

Articulo interesante.
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3&Itemid=1


----------



## santiago (Abr 16, 2008)

contador o micro a mi manera de verlo contadores ahora me pongo a hacerlo en la protoboard y chau
salu2


----------



## pepechip (Abr 16, 2008)

yo estaria interesado en reproducir un trozo de unos 3 seg de la cancion de la cucaracha (ya no puede caminar).


----------



## santiago (Abr 16, 2008)

yo estoy tratando el tat tatatatat tat tat es mas simple
salu2


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 17, 2008)

Con un pic12f.. es la forma mas compacta.

Con un cd4017 es la mas visual, pero mas liosa por la cantidad de cables y diodos.

Con una eprom es ala vieja usanza.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 19, 2008)

He desarrollado el programa para el pic 16F84A para que me reproduzca el pequeño ritmo que subi en  otro post.

Esta desarrollado para utilizar con un cristal de 4Mhz.  
Los 2 puertos los he configurado como salidas, asi que podeis sacar la señal del pin que deseeis. El resto de los pines los dejais al aire.
Este circuito solo lo he montado en el protoboart atacando directamente a una chichara para obtener el sonido.

El programa es facil de comprender, asi que facilmente el que lo desee puede cambiar el ritmo a reproducir.* (Podeis postear aqui mismo algunos ritmos diferentes)*

Si alguien esta interesado que le explique la forma de cambiar la melodia directamente desde el Ic-pro, sin tener que utilizar el Mplab se lo puedo explicar.

Como el 16f84 va sobrado para este proposito, el circuito definitivo lo realizare con un pic de 8 pines, seguramente utilice el 12f675.

El archivo comprimido en Rar contiene el codigo HEX, para la grabacion


----------



## mydory (Abr 9, 2010)

hola me puedes decir como cambio las notas directamente del ic-prog


----------

